# Climbing in New York - New Jersey



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

This link appears from time to time, but thought I'd put it in a more prominent spot. It's one of the best resources on cycling in our area for those who like to climb. This is the NJ link, but similar info for NY, etc.

hills on paved roads in New Jersey -- Bike Roberts


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks Terex.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's a link from my club; has NJ and NYC info:

Regional Hill Grades | NYCC.org


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Terex said:


> This link appears from time to time, but thought I'd put it in a more prominent spot. It's one of the best resources on cycling in our area for those who like to climb. This is the NJ link, but similar info for NY, etc.
> 
> hills on paved roads in New Jersey -- Bike Roberts


This is a great site. I use it for Hudson Valley info all the time. Just wish it were updated more frequently.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Great site. I love that most of the roads in my county are just out my back door and I use it to find other interesting challenges as well.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Great site. I love that most of the roads in my county are just out my back door and I use it to find other interesting challenges as well.


+1. I use it as a checklist.


----------

